# Der Poison Support ist wieder da



## support-poison (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo Fahrradfreunde!

Bitte lasst Euch nicht von diesem doch etwas sperrigen und unpersönlichen Benutzernamen abschrecken. Aus irgendeinem Grund war dieser Name mit einem bereits bestehenden Poison-Konto verknüpft und ich wollte nicht noch einen weiteren Account öffnen.
Mein Name ist Daniel Mechenbier, oder einfach Daniel, und ich kümmere mich ab sofort nach bestem Wissen um Eure Anliegen, Fragen, Wünsche, Anregungen und natürlich auch Ärgernisse! 

Folgende Wege stehe Euch offen, um Eure Meinung kundzutun:
- hier im Forum posten (ich sollte dann eine automatische Benachrichtigung bekommen)
- eine private Nachricht hier im Forum schreiben
- eine Mail an [email protected] schreiben
- anrufen unter 02632 - 94629 - 0

Soviel erstmal von meiner Seite als kurzes "Lebenszeichen". 
Auf viele gute Gespräche und einen tollen Fahrradsommer!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Schaedelbeisser (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (29. Januar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonzoburg (30. Januar 2014)

Habe eine Frage bzgl. Riemen-/Kettenspannen mittels Excenter im Zyankali 26". Schon nach ein paar Kilometern ist der Riemen bzw. die Ketter wieder locker. Der Excenter dreht sich dabei immer auf. Was kann ich tun um eine stabile Kettenspannung zu erzielen?


----------



## support-poison (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Gonzoburg,

sorry für die späte Antwort!
Wir hätten noch ein paar weitere Fragen, bezüglich des Excenters zum Beispiel.
Du kannst uns gerne anrufen unter 02632-94629-0 und wir erörtern dann alles weitere am Telefon!

Frage einfach nach unserem Johannes, er weiß bescheid und hilft Dir weiter!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2014)

da ich per email keine antwort bekomme, versuche ich es mal hier.

wenn ich mir den folgenden rahmen bestelle, bekomme ich dann auch das abgebildete modell?
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...Teilgefedert_-29-Zoll/Graphene-29-Rahmen.html

hintergrund
ich hatte mir vor weihnachten den o.g. rahmen bestellt, aber ein anderes modell erhalten.
der ging dann natürlich zurück, da er nicht den genannten spezifikationen entsprach.


----------



## support-poison (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo k_star,

ich kümmere mich darum und melde mich.
Darf ich fragen, an welche Mailadresse Du geschrieben hattest?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2014)

der kontakt ging über fr. weiland.

habe gerade gesehen, dass die webseite etwas aktualisiert wurde.
das bild zum rahmen passt nun. allerdings passt die beschreibung noch nicht.
die beschreibungen sagt der steuersatz sei semi-integriert, zur auswahl stehen aber voll integrierte steuersätze. zweiteres wird auch benötigt.

was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
ich hatte einen rahmen mit pf30 tretlagergehäuse bekommen. das bild zeigt nun einen rahmen mit bsa tretlagergehäuse.


----------



## support-poison (18. Februar 2014)

So, wir haben den Fall jetzt entwirrt. Da gab es in der Tat ein paar falsche Verknüpfungen.
Die Angaben sollten jetzt alle stimmen. 

Für alle weiteren Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2014)

support-poison schrieb:


> Die Angaben sollten jetzt alle stimmen.


tun sie nicht.

in der übersicht und im text sind verschiedene gewichte angegeben.
auf dem bild ist ein rahmen mit bsa innenlagergehäuse abgebildet.
bei der auswahl der dekore wird auch noch der alte rahmen gezeigt.


die beschreibung vom 27,5" carbonrahmen stimmt auch nicht.


soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## support-poison (19. Februar 2014)

Das wir einen Rahmen mit anderem Lagergehäuse zeigen steht dabei! 
Ansonsten ist der Rahmen identisch. 
Bei den Dekoren geht es in erster Linie um die Anmutung und das Zusammenspiel der Rahmenfarben und Dekore.

Wenn Du beim 25.7er noch Fehler entdeckt hast - klar, bitte nenne uns diese! Wir freuen uns ja, wenn unsere Besucher aktiv mithelfen beim Verbessern der Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 223019 (28. Februar 2014)

Poison Morphium 26" Fully Rahmen laut Beschreibung 1 1/8" semi-integriert. Gemäß Abbildung und Auslieferung mit getapertem Steuerrohr.


----------



## Schaedelbeisser (9. Mai 2014)

Moin,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Rad.
(Poison Zyankali IGH Rohloff Gates 29er)

Neulich trat bei einer längeren Tour ein Knirschen oder Knacken im Tretlager auf...
Schonmal extrem doof und nervig.
Wieder Zuhause, im Netz gesucht, und den Tip gefunden, das Tretlager (Shimano Hollowtech II) nachzuziehen.
Also Kurbel abgeschraubt, und die beiden Lager-"Muttern" mit 50KN nachgezogen...waren etwas locker.
Und sicherheitshalber die beiden Fixierschrauben für das Exzenterlager (unterhalb) nachgezogen...waren ebenfalls etwas locker.

So...
Und dann war erstmal ein paar Wochen Ruhe!
Bis auf Vorgestern, nachdem ich zu einer längeren Tour aufgebrochen war, fing das gehasste Geräusch wiedermals an...
Und bei kurzer Untersuchung des Lagers fiel mir auf, dass die beiden Schrauben, die das Exzenter-Lager von Außen/Unten fixieren, wieder locker waren...Nach dem festziehen dieser Schrauben war zum Glück wieder Ruhe...

Mittlerweile überlege ich, die beiden Schrauben mit Loctite zu fixieren...
Was wäre denn die Hersteller-Ideallösung ??

Viele Grüße
SB


----------



## support-poison (12. Mai 2014)

Schaedelbeisser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Rad.
> (Poison Zyankali IGH Rohloff Gates 29er)
> ...




Ruf uns kurz an bitte, dann besprechen wir das telefonisch!
Du erreichst unseren Johannes unter 02632-946 29 36, er wird Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß,
Daniel Mechenbier
Poison Bikes GmbH


----------



## Brassknuckle (18. Februar 2015)

Schön das ich hier fündig geworden bin was support von Poison Bikes angeht. Ich fahre n Oldtimer und zwar das Poison vx rahmen größe ist ziemlich klein. Wo bekomme ich geometriedaten her? Oder ein komplettes datenblatt?!


----------

